# Parasitic wasps



## Ruaumoko (Jan 12, 2013)

Howdy, I had my first wc ooth produce parasitic wasps overnight. So far I've found 3females

Just wondering how long before they are able to reproduce and also how many can I be expecting to hatch?

Thanks


----------



## Sticky (Jan 12, 2013)

Terrible things! If the ooth were mine it would go right into the freezer!


----------



## aNisip (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't get rid of the ooth, healthy mantises can still hatch dont trash the ooth! ....when I had a wc ooth that had parasitic wasps in it, it hatched abt 10...


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2013)

You want to breed the wasps? I always just fed them to mantids :devil:


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 12, 2013)

Which parts of the world are parasitic wasps (that harm ooths) from?


----------



## Ruaumoko (Jan 12, 2013)

Was just worried they would have laid in my other ooths already lol


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 12, 2013)

Lost of African ooths come in with parasitic wasps. other than that Ive had no issues.


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> Which parts of the world are parasitic wasps (that harm ooths) from?


They occur around here (SE U.S.)


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 13, 2013)

Velvet Ants are a parasitic wasp species here.


----------



## aNisip (Jan 13, 2013)

I've had parasitic wasps infest my Carolina and chinese ooths...and caterpillars...


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 13, 2013)

Question is parasitic wasps feed able to mantis ?? I have a friend sending me 18 Wild collected Ooth from China .. I was Informed ..some might have parasitic wasps so i need to watch out ... can i use them as feeder or they will harm the Mantis?..


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 13, 2013)

Ive fed them to mantids, but I always watch to be sure all is well. Havent had any issues.


----------



## aNisip (Jan 13, 2013)

Feed away.. however p wasps I have seen them infect caterpillars and other soft bodied insects...so only put the waps with appropriate nymphs, the wasps could infect an adult that is big and doesn't really notice them...but yeah your pretty safe feeding


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 13, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Ive fed them to mantids, but I always watch to be sure all is well. Havent had any issues.





AndrewNisip said:


> Feed away.. however p wasps I have seen them infect caterpillars and other soft bodied insects...so only put the waps with appropriate nymphs, the wasps could infect an adult that is big and doesn't really notice them...but yeah your pretty safe feeding


Question for both you .. I have never had Parasitic wasps before so ... do i treat then like flies freez them then pick it up feed ?? and how big are they ??? If i get sting would I be in big trouble ?


----------



## aNisip (Jan 13, 2013)

U can freeze but not too long at all.. keep an eye on them, they are tiny...for the most part...,and u shouldnt get stung, and nbd if u do...

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 13, 2013)

I just catch them and feed them out, they are short lived when in a mantis cup. Ive been bitten/stung its nothing to worry about.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2013)

If you do get stung, beware your eyebrows will become more antenna like!


----------



## dtuck91 (Jan 14, 2013)

I looked this up on youtube, its pretty crazy.


----------



## Ruaumoko (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah i saw that as well,blooming disgusting!

I've had 9hatch now.They seem to hatch at first light from what I've seen


----------

